# Review my bug out plan?



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site, but I really love it so far! I was wondering if a few people could weigh in and review my plan for when SHTF. 

My family (4 people and two dogs, including myself) live in Colorado, in a somewhat rural area. There are less than 100,000 people that live within 100 miles of us, but we still plan to bug out if there's a major event that leaves us with no choice. I have started planning for all of us and have made one (very large) bag so far, which contains a few things to get us through the first few days. I have a tent, food, water, stove, first aid, other basic survival stuff, knives, personal hygiene stuff, and some other things as well. I am planning on getting my family to a camp ground about 50 miles away, but the only way there is a four wheel drive trail, so many people would not be able to make it. I am planning on loading up the rest of the food we have stored, but accordingly to how long we anticipate to be gone for. We have quite a bit of food stored up, definitely enough to last us at least a couple months, but I would prefer to not load the hundreds of pounds of stuff into the back of my truck to just drive there and back. Is there anything else I am missing? I have ran through a few checklists and believe that I have quite a bit of it covered, but I would always like to improve myself. Thank you.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I dont plan to bug out due to my situation. If I was, I would pack everything I could in a vehicle or two. All food would go no matter what! If I thinks its important enough to leave I'm planning on not coming back for a while. If I come back early I would rather feel I wasted my time than get there knowing I cant come back and wish I had more.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

I believe , if you want to have ample stock of food and water..you definitely need a trailer ..
Firearms?
If there are children in your group, then you need to extra cautious for items to pack, and their safety in wilds


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Face it: if you leave it, consider it lost!

In any widespread shtf situation your home will be occupied territory by pepple from the nearest population center. As such, once you bug out, you can't come back. So pack on that basis. If it's winter, you're going to use a lot more calories staying warm and you'll be unable to grow anytging, so bottled multivitamins will be critical. A good chunk of space has to go to ammo. If you're using some as defense and a lot for hunting, that adds up. Water, of course, will be an issue, what with the current drought. Make sure each person has serious filter capacity. Don't know about you, but many people in bugout planning forget to plan for things as simple as flat tires. If you're driving trucks to your bol, then a supply (suitably stabilized) of fuel is critical. Then make sure to take all your clothes. They wear out and you won't head to the mall for new ones. And all this has weight. This isn't the end of the list, it's just the end of the beginning.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The first question I would ask is why bug out? Especially to a campsite that will be tough to defend with limited resources. Most people think they can run to the woods and survive but in a true WTSHTF situation, everyone will have the same plan and resources will disappear fast. You want multiple bags because two is one and one is none. A good idea is to have multiple caches of food and supplies hidden that can be reached because you may not make it to your campsite or may loose everything to the disaster or looters. You really can't do it by yourself and if you can get multiple people on board with your plans, you will have a better shot of making it.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> There are less than 100,000 people that live within 100 miles of us, but we still plan to bug out if there's a major event that leaves us with no choice.


First welcome to the site!

As far as your mention of that you plan to bug out if there is a MAJOR event that leaves you with no choice. You have to determine WHAT would constitute a major event... This will also help you determine what needs to be prepared to load up based on the situation (which is the items listed below). But if you are like me and will only bug out in a major event (Major Hurricane that will wipe out my home) you will also need to prepare what items will be required if you "bug-in".

A camp ground.... is this camp ground on a MAP or worse is there signs advertising its location from a major route? Many vehicles may not make it but people on foot will eventually come to it.... Depending on the size of this camp site you have to consider having neighbors, if not at first but eventually.

As far as additional stuff.... don't forget basic vehicle maintaince items (tools, battery backup/charger, etc). If possible look at "storage options" for your vehicle(s) (roof wrack/trailer) to extend your ability to bring gear with you.

Other than that.... browse the forums and you will find PLENTY of items to help fill this list of items to bring out.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm trying to think what would drive the city dwellers out of their stocked restaurants and stores to head out to the country. Extremely few people are savvy enough to make it out in nature and they know it...So that leaves the bulk of the people looting in the city and then slowly migrating out as supplies dwindled. Unless something major is driving them out in droves and then I suspect that they are hauling ass to get to a place they know is safe...i.e. a family member in a town over etc... Homes along those routes may get looted. especially if they are vacant.

Leaving anything is asking for it to be looted. SO either take great strides to hide/bury things you want to leave, take it all with you, or make various stock piles in caches...as meangreen recommended, because you cannot guarantee that you will make it to the camp ground or someone a little more prepared and less hospitable makes it there before you.

What I am recommending is have a plan B, C, and D. A trailer, that has the bulk of your supplies - preloaded in the garage could ease the packing issues some.... Or it could just help someone steal all your supplies easier if they catch you away from home.....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Something might happen where a person has no choice but to leave their home, but if all possible, I'd consider staying put. In my opinion, unless you live downtown in a major city, your home will give you the best chance for survival. 
Old SF Guy wrote exactly what I was thinking, you had better have a plan B, and even a plan C and D. Say you plan to go to a campsite? Wonder how many other people have plans to go to that same site. Perhaps you own the land? really think people are going to care who owns what if things get that bad? Have a plan to go somewhere else if you have to.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm trying to think what would drive the city dwellers out of their stocked restaurants and stores to head out to the country. Extremely few people are savvy enough to make it out in nature and they know it...So that leaves the bulk of the people looting in the city and then slowly migrating out as supplies dwindled. Unless something major is driving them out in droves and then I suspect that they are hauling ass to get to a place they know is safe...i.e. a family member in a town over etc... Homes along those routes may get looted. especially if they are vacant.
> 
> Leaving anything is asking for it to be looted. SO either take great strides to hide/bury things you want to leave, take it all with you, or make various stock piles in caches...as meangreen recommended, because you cannot guarantee that you will make it to the camp ground or someone a little more prepared and less hospitable makes it there before you.
> 
> What I am recommending is have a plan B, C, and D. A trailer, that has the bulk of your supplies - preloaded in the garage could ease the packing issues some.... Or it could just help someone steal all your supplies easier if they catch you away from home.....


It may be that I live in a rural area that I get the response of "heading to the hills." I ask people what would they do in an emergency and why and they usually answer that "they would live off the land in the forest." It maybe a lazy response because they don't have any supplies stockpiled. The same with the answer of "shooting others and taking their supplies." When the cities become empty of supplies or too dangerous to stay, people are going to head to the rural areas and forests like locusts. I would bug out, only as a very last resort or because it is too unsafe to stay. My bug out plan has several different routes and designated locations held by friends and co conspirators.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

okay I can say first off you have a good general idea however you should definitely work things down to a more specific level so you say food but tell you want to know what to do you have what your calc house or what your nutritional content is otherwise you could have been fishing season your diet people going on a long voyage they're going to plan their water down to the nearest you know pint or otherwise based upon how long you plan on being out and water supplies are the same goes for calorie count you know everything so look at what you do have and make sure you have a good balanced diet that's going to do you.

other than food and water the other thing of course the shelter which of those three things covered survival is there are the basic level anything on top of that is just the bells and whistles.

one thing that you don't seem to have them places contingency planning I realize that you know what you plan on bugging out in your Jeep or whatnot but what happens if you lose the wheel what if your engine breaks down then what are you doing this is why a convoy of vehicles is far better than just a single vehicle what happens if the roads clogged what happens if there's a rock fall or otherwise what's your plan then make sure you do have a backup and contingency for any situation that breaks down your people depending on planninthat you have a solution for that that's affected problem solving in advance of the problem which is exactly what you need to do and that I don't see you should be doing the same thing and making sure I need problem that you can see happening that you have a solution for that that's affected problem solving in advance of the problem which is exactly what you need to do and that I don't see here


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I thought it may be a good idea to elaborate a little more on my location and things. The location is located near campgrounds that are rarely used, and see less than 100 people per year, and shouldn't have too many people there. I also drive a 80 series Land Cruiser expedition vehicle, and so does my father. We shouldn't have any problems with breaking down, but if we do, my dad and I are great at working on cars, and know our vehicles inside and out.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, the bag that I have packed right now with minimal equipment is specifically for if I need to leave in five minutes or less, but if I have any more time, I can grab other things as well.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I thought it may be a good idea to elaborate a little more on my location and things. The location is located near campgrounds that are rarely used, and see less than 100 people per year, and shouldn't have too many people there. I also drive a 80 series Land Cruiser expedition vehicle, and so does my father. We shouldn't have any problems with breaking down, but if we do, my dad and I are great at working on cars, and know our vehicles inside and out.


how are you doing for hiking boots? How about fuel?

also if this area is a Federal or State Park I would be wary of it as during a crisis especially with sequestering state parks and federal parks have a higher chance of being shut down

hopefully you can understand that SHTF will also hit the economy and it will hit the Treasury which in effect will hit the program spening. It's a chain reaction that everybody should be aware of also program spending will be redirected to crisis funding which would likely be things like FEMA and DHS


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I usually prefer hiking shoes instead of boots, just because they dry quickly and are more comfortable and lighter, but I may purchase some boots. I am a backpacker, so most of the stuff I have is small and lightweight, like my stove. I'm planning on carrying about 5 5 gallon gas jugs on a roof rack on my truck, but my tank is about 25 gallons, which should get me more than 200 miles when I'm offroad. The area I have been looking at is also right next to a wilderness area, which I may take advantage of in the case that national parks are shut down. The area itself isn't necessarily part of a park, but it is near one.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I am a Colorado Native and spent a significant part of my early adulthood trapping (before the libs made that illegal in Colo), Hunting, camping, fishing, 4 wheeling all over the state.

1) What happens if SHTF happens in January? Snow can get really really deep (not just in the mountains either).
2) What happens if SHTF happens in the spring? Much of Colorado is slicker than greased goose poop in the spring.
3) What type of communications do you have in your pack, to keep track of what is happening back home? (not cell phones). Ham radio in VHF and HF is recommended.
4) What type shelter will you use when there? How will you heat the shelter?

AJ


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I was a Boy Scout for about six years, so I am experienced with making shelters, and have actually survived in an area with only a tarp and a knife, so I don't think it would be too much of a problem if I had my truck and a few tents, sleeping bags, etc. I will look in to buying a radio though, that would be extremely helpful. I also haven't required heating of a shelter before, and I have been through some close to 0 degree nights at 11,500 feet elevation. I could easily heat things up with a small fire though, not inside the tent of course.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I love all the people that think they are the first and only person to find that "special" place no one knows about to bug out to. Way out on public land no else has ever seen. Not many other people live near there "now".

Sure the locals will automatically welcome you with open arms. Another stranger to feed, waste medical supplies on, and hope they didn't bring some disease. Of course you will be welcome to shoot game, live in the woods and contaminate my water with no septic, etc. Bring some buddies the more the better. Maybe my plan is to defend my neighborhood and not allow anyone to "move" in, think about it.

Maybe after a year depending on the death rate moving out into the woods or country will make sense. Will your plan allow you to survive the first year through the cold and snowy winter, riots, looting, killings etc?? Just moving to another unknown location isn't really a good plan, IMO.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I was a Boy Scout for about six years, so I am experienced with making shelters, and have actually survived in an area with only a tarp and a knife, so I don't think it would be too much of a problem if I had my truck and a few tents, sleeping bags, etc. I will look in to buying a radio though, that would be extremely helpful. I also haven't required heating of a shelter before, and I have been through some close to 0 degree nights at 11,500 feet elevation. I could easily heat things up with a small fire though, not inside the tent of course.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Better you than me. It's end of October now, I'd recommend testing out your plan for a weekend over the Christmas/New Years holiday. Feel free to post some pics of your 'test campsite'.

I've dealt with temps below -20F in Colorado at 5000'. Not something I'd choose to deal with in a tent. The high country is an entirely different (worse) scenario.

AJ


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I will definitely check it out when it's colder outside and see if it would be too much. This is at a pretty low elevation, under 6,000 feet, so it shouldn't get extremely cold. I'll post a Google Earth picture of the location and the features around it, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this site, but I really love it so far! I was wondering if a few people could weigh in and review my plan for when SHTF.
> 
> My family (4 people and two dogs, including myself) live in Colorado, in a somewhat rural area. There are less than 100,000 people that live within 100 miles of us, but we still plan to bug out if there's a major event that leaves us with no choice. I have started planning for all of us and have made one (very large) bag so far, which contains a few things to get us through the first few days. I have a tent, food, water, stove, first aid, other basic survival stuff, knives, personal hygiene stuff, and some other things as well. I am planning on getting my family to a camp ground about 50 miles away, but the only way there is a four wheel drive trail, so many people would not be able to make it. I am planning on loading up the rest of the food we have stored, but accordingly to how long we anticipate to be gone for. We have quite a bit of food stored up, definitely enough to last us at least a couple months, but I would prefer to not load the hundreds of pounds of stuff into the back of my truck to just drive there and back. Is there anything else I am missing? I have ran through a few checklists and believe that I have quite a bit of it covered, but I would always like to improve myself. Thank you.


Jasonc,

Do you know how many people on this forum would give their right nut to be in a rural setting with less than 100,000 people within 100 miles? Plenty.

Just because the idea of "bugging out" has become popular doesn't mean you should do it. Spend your time and resources fortifying the heck out of your current situation. Prepare with food and water, guns and ammo. Have a solid defensive and offensive plan that is coordinated with like minded neighbors. I firmly believe that in a real life shitstorm, small communities will fare much better than large cities (obviously) and those who head for the hills. Unless you've been living a fully self sustainable lifestyle today, your Boy Scout merit badges don't mean shit in the Colorado back country in wintertime. Camping is all well and good but not forever, especially with children.

Stay home and be the smartest baddest mother f'er on the block.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I have considered just bugging in instead, but the area that I live in is a regional location, meaning out city has the largest airport and hospital for about 300 miles in all directions. If there was a patient that had a viral disease within 300 miles of my home, they would be brought straight into our city, which could cause an outbreak, and that's when I would get out of here. Our home is extremely stable and would be a great place to be if the threat was something simple, but with viruses and things, the fewer people the better. Also, where I live, everyone is extremely conservative and pro guns, so there are probably twice as many firearms here as there are people, which could be a major problem. There wouldn't just be riots here, but full out wars. I would feel safer away from everything going on instead of right in the middle of it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh and one more story jason,

Recently I camped out for a long weekend at a NASCAR race. I've camped out much of my life, a few times very primitively but mostly easy camping. This trip, my damn truck was loaded to the max and I still didn't bring everything I wanted. I forget my damn pillow and after a couple of days using a rolled up sack for a pillow, I was damn near ready to storm the campers next to me and go freakin' Beserker on the family and steal little Juniors NASCAR pillow.

If and when the cities get over-run and the zombies make it out to rural Colorado, your preparations should ensure some sort of defense as well as a certain level of comfort and normalcy for your family...BUT... if it finally gets apocolyptic, use the time in between to make another plan.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I have considered just bugging in instead, but the area that I live in is a regional location, meaning out city has the largest airport and hospital for about 300 miles in all directions. If there was a patient that had a viral disease within 300 miles of my home, they would be brought straight into our city, which could cause an outbreak, and that's when I would get out of here. Our home is extremely stable and would be a great place to be if the threat was something simple, but with viruses and things, the fewer people the better. Also, where I live, everyone is extremely conservative and pro guns, so there are probably twice as many firearms here as there are people, which could be a major problem. There wouldn't just be riots here, but full out wars. I would feel safer away from everything going on instead of right in the middle of it.


Western slope perhaps?

AJ


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

A J said:


> Western slope perhaps? I'm a west sloper myself.
> 
> AJ


Yes!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I have considered just bugging in instead, but the area that I live in is a regional location, meaning out city has the largest airport and hospital for about 300 miles in all directions. If there was a patient that had a viral disease within 300 miles of my home, they would be brought straight into our city, which could cause an outbreak, and that's when I would get out of here. Our home is extremely stable and would be a great place to be if the threat was something simple, but with viruses and things, the fewer people the better. *Also, where I live, everyone is extremely conservative and pro guns, so there are probably twice as many firearms here as there are people, which could be a major problem.* There wouldn't just be riots here, but full out wars. I would feel safer away from everything going on instead of right in the middle of it.


jason,
Based on some of the info in your posts I realize you and I will most likely not be pen pals.

Disregard my earlier advice and head to the highest mountain in the Rockies and build a lean to for you and your kids and dogs. You should be fine.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> jason,
> Based on some of the info in your posts I realize you and I will most likely not be pen pals.
> 
> Disregard my earlier advice and head to the highest mountain in the Rockies and build a lean to for you and your kids and dogs. You should be fine.


I sure hope he didn't mean it in that way. Being in a conservative/pro-gun area is the best place to be in an SHTF situation.

AJ


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Yes!


I'm familiar with that area,

1) Bug in if your in the grand valley (nice mild winters), good growing season if you have water the 2 major canals should continue to have water unless you are at the very end of the canals.
2) Worry about drinking water, as the grid going down will dry up the potable water pretty fast.
3) Get a couple solar panels, batteries and inverters. West slope is GREAT for solar power.

Hope this helps.

AJ


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

A J said:


> I sure hope he didn't mean it in that way. Being in a conservative/pro-gun area is the best place to be in an SHTF situation.
> 
> AJ


I definitely agree with this, but sometimes people with a lot of guns are extremely trigger-happy, and if they feel endangered they will never just compromise.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

A J said:


> My Dad/Brother still live there and I've contemplated what I'd do to bug in there if I moved back.
> 
> 1) Bug in if your in the grand valley (nice mild winters), good growing season if you have water the 2 major canals should continue to have water unless you are at the very end of the canals.
> 2) Worry about drinking water, as the grid going down will dry up the potable water pretty fast.
> ...


I will definitely start thinking about solar panels. We live in an older area of Junction (but not downtown) and are working to update our house right now, solar energy would be a great decision.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I definitely agree with this, but sometimes people with a lot of guns are extremely trigger-happy, and if they feel endangered they will never just compromise.


I'm counting on the pro-gun folks here being able to take care of the problems themselves (not wait for uncle sammy to save them). If a mob is wandering around my area, I'm sure the pro-gun folks will be sorting things out. I'm counting on it, mob problems solved!

AJ


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> jason,
> Based on some of the info in your posts I realize you and I will most likely not be pen pals.
> 
> Disregard my earlier advice and head to the highest mountain in the Rockies and build a lean to for you and your kids and dogs. You should be fine.


Also, I'm not Liberal and anti-gun in any way, but I just wouldn't be able to defend myself when everyone around here has more firepower than the United States Army. But, being around these people during a government takeover situation would be great, and we might stand a chance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I definitely agree with this, but sometimes people with a lot of guns are extremely trigger-happy, and if they feel endangered they will never just compromise.


The only trigger happy gun owners that I know are the thugs that commit crimes. If you happen to live in a town that is filled with thugs and criminals then you probably need to bug out or move. ALL of the Conservative Gun Owners that I know (and I know a lot of them) are Responsible gun owners and not criminals and certainly not trigger happy.

From where I sit right now, I am within 3 steps reach of 4 loaded firearms. I do not have a compulsion to commit a crime at all. I do have the training and knowledge to use these firearms to defend myself, my family and my friends.

As far as your statement about compromise, well I don't plan on compromising on many things so you are 100% right on that level. BUT, I believe that you are somewhat brainwashed by the liberal media or your education. I strongly suggest you hang around this forum, you might learn something.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I shouldn't have used the term "trigger happy," but everyone around here would be willing to protect their families by all means, and wouldn't hesitate to kill me or my family if I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. I would do exactly the same thing though, and that's why I would prefer to not be around strangers after SHTF because they will not trust anyone. That's what I mean.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The only trigger happy gun owners that I know are the thugs that commit crimes. If you happen to live in a town that is filled with thugs and criminals then you probably need to bug out or move. ALL of the Conservative Gun Owners that I know (and I know a lot of them) are Responsible gun owners and not criminals and certainly not trigger happy.
> 
> From where I sit right now, I am within 3 steps reach of 4 loaded firearms. I do not have a compulsion to commit a crime at all. I do have the training and knowledge to use these firearms to defend myself, my family and my friends.
> 
> As far as your statement about compromise, well I don't plan on compromising on many things so you are 100% right on that level. BUT, I believe that you are somewhat brainwashed by the liberal media or your education. I strongly suggest you hang around this forum, you might learn something.


I agree that the only gun owners right now that would be trigger happy would be thugs, but after SHTF, I believe that people would be willing to do whatever it takes to protect what belongs to them, and if that means killing, they definitely would. I just wouldn't want to be around to make a mistake and end up getting killed. Just like in the Walking Dead, normal people turn into killers when they feel that their family or belongings are being threatened, and that will more than likely happen. Heck, I would even result to killing if it meant someone else's life or the life of someone I love.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

If your home is not compromised, then based on the information given you would be unwise to move to a campground. If you had a more secure and defensible position to fall back to that would be different. A campground or "camping" scenario should be your worst case scenario (IE: someone burned your house down). I would suggest you cache some of your supplies if possible, make nearby family or close friends your plan B, C and D. 

In a natural disaster the outdoors in unfeasible. In a TEOTWAWKI situation your home and surrounding area are well known to you. It is four walls and a roof against the elements. Even the shabbiest accommodations are more defensible than the open woods or a tent. Small bands of burglars or looters will pass on well defended homes with vigilant occupants. If hordes of starving refugees are going home to home looting, raping and burning you should have enough advanced notice from your neighbors to get yourself to safety.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I agree that the only gun owners right now that would be trigger happy would be thugs, but after SHTF, I believe that people would be willing to do whatever it takes to protect what belongs to them, and if that means killing, they definitely would. I just wouldn't want to be around to make a mistake and end up getting killed. Just like in the Walking Dead, normal people turn into killers when they feel that their family or belongings are being threatened, and that will more than likely happen. Heck, I would even result to killing if it meant someone else's life or the life of someone I love.


The older I get, the less I do stupid things so I suggest not making stupid mistakes and you might get along better with the gun totin' folk around you. Why not get to know them and look at getting some firearms of your own? Be part of the community and form a Mutual Assistance Group.

Statistically, a heavy snowstorm taking your electricity out and isolating you from other communities. That's when you rely on your Group of trusted friends and neighbors. An end of the world zombie apocalypse may happen but more likely a weather event or something specific to your locale will be your SHTF.

I'd think you'd want your neighbors to know and trust you and maybe you can create that bond through firearms?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I wrote the following without reading all of the replies, so forgive me if some are already addressed.


*How large are your dogs? How do you plan to feed your dogs? If they are of appropriate size, do you have "dog sized" packs so that they can carry their own supplies?

*A tent is good for 4 & 2 fur faces. Is it all-season? Do you use it a lot? Have you sealed the seams? Do you have a tent-repair/seam kit? Do you have an appropriate ground cloth? Is it a bright color (a color that screams "Hey! Look! We are over here!!!!) or is it darker?

*Food. What kind of food? How heavy is it? How bulky is it? 

*Water. Four people go through LOTS of water, so water purification is ABSOLUTE FIRST PRIORITY BAR NONE. You need pure water for drinking and hygene.

*Stove. Burns wood or are you packing fuel? If it burns wood, where are you going to find dry wood that will 1) burn well and 2) not make a column of smoke a mile high.

*First aid. What's in your kit?

*Camp ground 50 miles away... several questions on this one. 1) What happens if you get there and somebody else is already there and "new residents are not welcome"? 2) where is your backup location, you have committed to hitting the road, if your first spot doesn't work out, where do you go next. 3) Do you regularly winter camp? If so, cool... if not, ummm... well... that's not good. 4) the only way there is a four wheel drive trail... so, what's up if it's winter and there's snow all over everywhere and the trail is impassible? 

*Security... how are you protected, how many weapons and of what type. Who in your family is familar with firearms. How do you plan on maintaining a security watch? 

*Long term plans... what is your post-sitting-in-the-woods-for-2-month plans? Do you plan to go somewhere else if home is not available? Do you have any way to feed the family? 

*Communications... how are you going to communicate with each other when people are out in the woods doing work (gathering wood, hunting, etc)... 

*Tools... what tools do you have to fell wood? Chainsaws are LOUD and say to everyone within miles "hey, here I am, right HERE!!!"

Lots of others come to mind but these just popped to the top of my head.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The older I get, the less I do stupid things so I suggest not making stupid mistakes and you might get along better with the gun totin' folk around you. Why not get to know them and look at getting some firearms of your own? Be part of the community and form a Mutual Assistance Group.
> 
> Statistically, a heavy snowstorm taking your electricity out and isolating you from other communities. That's when you rely on your Group of trusted friends and neighbors. An end of the world zombie apocalypse may happen but more likely a weather event or something specific to your locale will be your SHTF.
> 
> I'd think you'd want your neighbors to know and trust you and maybe you can create that bond through firearms?


I actually own a few guns, but mostly just have them around for recreational purposes. I started shooting guns when I was about three years old, and started shooting larger caliber guns when I was about 7. I really enjoy hunting and shooting and guns in general, and I'm not against gun rights or anything. Also, I live in the most populated part of my city, so there really aren't too many people that own guns that live around me. In fact, nearly all of my neighbors are 60+ year old couples that tend to lean more towards the left.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

Jason I was wondering .. if you feel this place is so secure why not stash items there.. buried in pvc pipes or something. Or put up a shanty to see if it gets messed with.
If something happens to your vehicle on the way to this chosen place at least you would have something there already.
My home has to be the best place for us... hubby has 150 year old knees. I'm not a spring chicken either .. just a chicken


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I wrote the following without reading all of the replies, so forgive me if some are already addressed.
> 
> *How large are your dogs? How do you plan to feed your dogs? If they are of appropriate size, do you have "dog sized" packs so that they can carry their own supplies?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input! Definitely some things to think about. I will add a few things to my kit, and find a few partners as well. Also, I have decided that bugging out may not be the best idea for me because the situation in my county is very unique, and now to hear other people's opinions, I would be fairly safe where I live. If it comes to it though, I will definitely keep my bug out items and gear handy. Thanks!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Jason, do you have Motor Oil, antifreeze and all other automotive necessities.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Thank you for your input! Definitely some things to think about. I will add a few things to my kit, and find a few partners as well. Also, I have decided that bugging out may not be the best idea for me because the situation in my county is very unique, and now to hear other people's opinions, I would be fairly safe where I live. If it comes to it though, I will definitely keep my bug out items and gear handy. Thanks!


No matter what you do, bug out or stay home, please think water first, water always... water purification is the difference between survival and losing family members to dysentery, so whatever you do, have filtration/purification plans wherever you go (or don't go). Water is the ONE thing you simply can't live without for longer than just a couple of days...


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No matter what you do, bug out or stay home, please think water first, water always... water purification is the difference between survival and losing family members to dysentery, so whatever you do, have filtration/purification plans wherever you go (or don't go). Water is the ONE thing you simply can't live without for longer than just a couple of days...


We definitely have the water thing figured out and good to go. We have filters and three different ways of purifying water, so it shouldn't be a big problem. I have equipment to boil water, I have different types of filters, a Hiker Pro pump filter, and purification tablets. Is there anything else that would be good to pack as well?


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Jason, do you have Motor Oil, antifreeze and all other automotive necessities.


Yes, and we are gathering up parts for my dad's car and mine incase we need them ever. Things like extra filters, fluids, stuff like that. These series 80 Land Cruisers are tanks though, so I don't believe we would ever need them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> .... Also, I have decided that bugging out may not be the best idea for me because the situation in my county is very unique, and now to hear other people's opinions, I would be fairly safe where I live. If it comes to it though, I will definitely keep my bug out items and gear handy. Thanks!


Excellent decision jasonc.
We are all glad to help, that's what we do. 
Let us know if you have anymore plans or ideas that we can help you with.

PS Sorry about the comment about not wanting to be your pen pal. I was making a joke at your expense. My bad.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent decision jasonc.
> We are all glad to help, that's what we do.
> Let us know if you have anymore plans or ideas that we can help you with.
> 
> PS Sorry about the comment about not wanting to be your pen pal. I was making a joke at your expense. My bad.


Actually, there's one more question that I had. What does everyone think is going to happen? Is it going to be the government, business problems, economic troubles, terrorism, or something else?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No matter what you do, bug out or stay home, please think water first, water always... water purification is the difference between survival and losing family members to dysentery, so whatever you do, have filtration/purification plans wherever you go (or don't go). Water is the ONE thing you simply can't live without for longer than just a couple of days...


it takes around two weeks to die of dehydration the three days thing is a myth unless you're in a climate where you're sweating (or dehydrating yourself through other activities)
part of the issue is that a lot of people are chronically dehydrated so it takes hold a little bit sooner than that it's never recommended to be dehydrated though people should keep hydrated usually is drinking up there around 3 liters of water a day which not many people do


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you have rain / wet gear

Cold / wet

aside from freezing cold weather that freezes the flesh I think the most difficult environment thank God the jungle was only one day I've ever been in was a swamp (floodplane flooded) sleeping on a fallen tree with water underneath you in that type of situation its raining or slush all that how you want good gear that is sealed don't want to be wearing simple clothing you especially don't want to be wearing cotton so you want something like a polyethylene or nylon washable and waterproof it still breathable as possible and you want to have layers of clothes how are you doing on your clothing situation. bear in mind someone who is dressed appropriately doesn't need a tent or sleeping bag but it is a nice luxury to havei


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Actually, there's one more question that I had. What does everyone think is going to happen? Is it going to be the government, business problems, economic troubles, terrorism, or something else?


most likely nothing but quite possibly everything

in my opinion if you're self sufficient and you have your defenses covered the only thing after that is politics and net working that's the basis of a nation state


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Actually, there's one more question that I had. What does everyone think is going to happen? Is it going to be the government, business problems, economic troubles, terrorism, or something else?


I don't know what "everyone" thinks is going to happen but here's my take;

Mrs Slippy will sit down on the sofa in a few minutes and start another crossword puzzle. One, two or all three of our dogs will lie down and at least two of them will fart. I'll be in my chair typing away to you clowns. Then we'll watch game 7 of The World Series. I'll have a couple of drinks then we'll go to bed.

Tomorrow, I'll wake up and somebody will have done something stupid that affects my company and I'll make some phone calls or emails and fix it. I'll make a few bucks and knock off early, probably around 4 or so. I may ride my 4 wheeler or send some rounds downrange. Then we'll eat dinner, and do the same thing all over again. That much I know. The rest is just a freakin' feather in the wind Forrest.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Actually, there's one more question that I had. What does everyone think is going to happen? Is it going to be the government, business problems, economic troubles, terrorism, or something else?


Actually, an alien is going to land and make huge financial investments using rare metals from outer space,which will crash the economic system. While trying to escape from George Soros and other democratic billionairs, a ******* in Texas will shoot at his spaceship and it will explode and separate into multiple pieces all around the earth 200miles high in huge thermonuclear explosions that cause high altitude EMP pulses which shut down the electrical grid for the world. The lack of electricity will unleash all the nasty bugs from all the labs all over the world, causing pandemic after pandemic.

But that's just my guess,

AJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I don't know what "everyone" thinks is going to happen but here's my take;


jasonc, 
man I can't do this to you. Here's what I think will happen...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you own the land at your BOL a prepositioned buried catch or catches would be a great idea. No packing. Stuff is already there. If your truck breaks down and you have to go on foot you will not be able to carry it all. You may if time permits have to catch your stuff just off the road if your lucky. If not finders keepers. Clean water, food sources, shelter, warmth, medical, protection are all things to consider. I've camped in the Rockies and the Laurel Highlands in the snow. I would much prefer a cabin as to tents.


----------

